# New commercial exclusion.am I the only one?



## 1kittycatfish (Nov 5, 2016)

This is for those that run full commercial insurance.

I will be a little vauge so please don't beat me up.

I have a car that I run in a market that I am trying to develop and is slow so the driver runs some uber with it. I just got my new insurance paperwork and there are big bold questions about doing tnc work with the car. This is full blown commercial policy of 2mil full time coverage. First time I have seen these questions anyokne else? Progressive is my underwriter..thanks


----------

